# Da Goon - revealed!



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Me now at 200lbs and 19% bf before bulking out my 6'5 frame and long limbs - just need a spare 20 years ho hum 

Carrying fat on my lower chest is this a gyno thing? Worth worrying about?or will dieting sort this out?

Need to sort those tan lines out eh.

If anyone needs a training partner in Maidstone Dragons Gym give me a shout - going to get serious and get heavy, could do with a spotter for my own safety. :lift:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I think you have pretty bad gyno, not sure diet with sort that alone as your lean anyway so sholdn't be carrying that much bf around your chest. It's not a great picture but your chest looks quite breast like. Get a better picture mate. The rest of you is looking good.


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

Looking pretty lean there mate.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Are you sure your 19% bf?

You look pretty lean but as said that is a terrible pic, post a new one and tell us your goals and what you would like critique on, ok?


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

lol you know about it if you have gyno, your nipples will be sore as hell,and you ll feel lumps behind your nipples, i can t tell from that pic tbf...


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

terrible pic post a more clear one.


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

I will get some better ones posted.



> lol you know about it if you have gyno, your nipples will be sore as hell,and you ll feel lumps behind your nipples, i can t tell from that pic tbf...


I didn't realise that Jay Jay, there is no pain or lumps whatsoever so I guess it must be a genetic thing. Went to the quacks and I've got to do some blood tests. But it's looking like I may have to get them removed unless I go down to 10% bf and less. However, I am looking to bulk up again and not diet down though.

I have dieted down from 17st 10lbs which has taken two years. That was in the days where I was doing 110K each side farmers walks in Norfolk lol. If anyone is interested in doing Strongman I can put you in touch with an ex Brit Strongman who trains people up for it - very nice guy.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

My left nipple is sore alot of the time and i have lumps behind my nipples, bigger on the left, but when i siad to my g.p he just poked my pecs and said i'm fine. What a pr**k he is, just wanted to get rid of me.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Mate you don't have gyno you just have adipose tissue around your chest. diet will take care of the fat there. It's oestrogen related so keep diet and supplements in check to try and combat potentially high levels.

If you actually are 19% now the chest will come in when you reach lower levels, <10% isn't a necessity.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

DaPs said:


> My left nipple is sore alot of the time and i have lumps behind my nipples, bigger on the left, but when i siad to my g.p he just poked my pecs and said i'm fine. What a pr**k he is, just wanted to get rid of me.


What a great story.

Now go eat something. Please.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Your an arrogant ........ person are'nt you?!

He was just adding a little input into the thread!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

DaPs said:


> My left nipple is sore alot of the time and i have lumps behind my nipples, bigger on the left, but when i siad to my g.p he just poked my pecs and said i'm fine. What a pr**k he is, just wanted to get rid of me.


WTF why would you have gyno?!

During puberty your hormones fluctuate i am sure thats what causes your nipples to be sore:rolleyes:

Cant see any thing in that pic but your 15% at most i would imagine.


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

> Mate you don't have gyno you just have adipose tissue around your chest.


You're right Pauly, seems like weird-ass puppy fat?!

Ok the pics...Jeees! I didn't realise I had lost that much ha ha...Check these out...


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

From these new pics, I would say you don't have any gyno.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

You have made amazing progress mate be proud!!!!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

nope dont look like gyno to me just a flabby chest, but now its toneing up and the fat going right down its looking way better and became a chest rather than tits


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I have had puffy nipples for about 5-6 years now, no sign of going away. I'll check with the doctor again when i go.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> I think you have pretty bad gyno, not sure diet with sort that alone as your lean anyway so sholdn't be carrying that much bf around your chest. It's not a great picture but your chest looks quite breast like.


You speak some sh1t at times luke 

I can see from the first picture you dont have any gyno, and the last set you have posted confirm that.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Just adding my congratulations on your efforts,well done,great transformation.


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

I would like to fill my frame out a bit more. Would 240lbs be a ridiculous goal and would I need to get on the gear to achieve this?

As one gym owner said to me 'If you want to look big in clothes you're going to have to take androgenic drugs, no way around that'. Cheers for that... Is he right? At 6'5 the muscle bellies on my long limbs take some filling though.

Need more mass on the upper chest, rear delt and legs. PsCarb has looked at my diet and I am sticking to that at the moment to bulk up cleanly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Da Goon said:


> As one gym owner said to me 'If you want to look big in clothes you're going to have to take androgenic drugs, no way around that'.
> 
> .


UTTER RUBBISH any one who doesnt look big in cloths already shouldnt even consider gear:crazy:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

back at ya Paul.

I watched a doc about lots of obese guys who lost the fat but couldn't shift it round their chest hence where my view came from.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Definitely second the above! Good progress.

The source of your problem is clear now. Men manufacture oestrogen primarily in adipose tissue. So when you were carrying a lot of bf your oestrogen levels would have been elevated. This would cause the development of fatty chest tissue and possibly hips known as female pattern fat distribution. You've dieted well but due to the prolonged exposure to oestrogen you still seem predisposed to retain it on the chest.

Continue dieting mate and see how it goes. You're hormones should level out after some time at your lower BF making it easier to get rid of fat at feminine sites.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Excellent progress mate......You've got a really good base there to add mass........Keep up the good work


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh right I see.

Some good constructive comments there, think a lot of people are mis-led to believe it's a good thing to have blubber as a "reserve" as they put it... or somewhere to rest the bar ha ha - I am a little hazy with my knowledge on this as you can tell. Is there any articles out there about fat distribution/what happens to un-needed insulin/maximum protein and carb use per sitting etc...?

Would an anti-estrogen or pro-hormone help and/or help to block cortisol production too?


----------

